# Izzy's first training class



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ciara took Izzy to training tonight (I'm tied up for the next 2 Mondays). How proud was she when they came home?! Star pupil :star: Izzy was way advanced compared to the other pups, and they asked if she'd be doing agility classes  So lovely for Ciara to do this with her, she loved showing me what they'd learned.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super news clever Izzy and yeh lovely for her and Ciara to do it together... they might not let you join in, you might just have to catch up in the evenings lol. They'll both do a great job and Ciara will be so proud


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! that is great!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Well done Izzy!!!!! :congrats: Rupert's SO impressed, but a little nervous as he starts in the infants next Tues and has developed manky eyes!!! No-one will want to share their squeakies with him at playtime. Might have to get him dark glasses.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done izzy - our poos are really smart. Betty had her second class tonight and the trainer already wants to promote her to the 'big' class ( I'm not so sure they really look like they know what they are doing!)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well done Izzy


----------

